

Your Thoughts Can Release Abilities beyond Normal Limits - surstroemming
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/your-thoughts-can-release-abilities-beyond-normal-limits/

======
lutusp
Quote "There seems to be a simple way to instantly increase a person’s level
of general knowledge. Psychologists ..."

Psychologists? In a science journal? When will people learn? The claim ("a
simple way to instantly increase a person’s level of general knowledge") is
absurd, and the source is predictable.

I worry about Scientific American's future when they descend to printing
absurd, contentless pop-psychology articles.

